# muscle pain alongside front feet (pic inside)



## aniva (Mar 29, 2015)

some sharp pain, spasm have started to develop lately on my front feet (as show on the picture) while riding. Are there any common, known cause for this specific area, like boots, stance etc?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Too straight front foot and too bent rear foot.
Counterrotated upper body putting torsional force on your ankles.


----------

